
Apple has ruined its podcasts app - protomyth
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2017/12/apple_has_ruined_its_podcasts_app.html
======
cheeze
The new podcasts app is absolutely terrible. My girlfriend is a heavy listener
and the list of podcasts she has available takes between 30-45 seconds if it
loads at all. Releasing the new version of this app was absolutely a
regression, and I'm shocked that it actually got past any form of QA at all.

My only guess here is that a team felt the need to ship a new shiny product,
even if it wasn't close to feature parity with the old one and is pretty
unusable for a normal workflow without becoming quickly frustrated.

I assume business metrics, promotions, and appeal to novelty got in the way of
functionality and user experience. My girlfriend mentioned that she wanted to
turn off automatic updates because she would have never updated this app to
the new version, which is quite frustrating as somebody with some basic netsec
knowledge.

Apple, what happened?

~~~
JoBrad
It really is horribly slow now - and not just in the way that you describe.
Previously, I could load the podcasts app, and tap the top item in the
unplayed list, and it would begin playing the entire list. Now there isn't a
way to do that. Instead that tap opens the list of podcasts for that show, and
then I have to tap the podcast again to select it, and once again to play it.
And it only plays podcasts for that show! As far as I can tell there isn't a
way to play all of the unplayed episodes I am subscribed to.

I moved to Overcast.

------
qq66
Doesn't really matter, since anyone who cares about the software they use left
the Podcasts app five years ago.

~~~
stblack
This. The Podcasts app was never any good.

------
xpaulbettsx
There's a reason it's the only app in the store that has its reviews and
rating mysteriously hidden

~~~
josephxanderson
To be fair, all iOS internal Apple apps that you can remove are like this in
the app store. And although they appear to be decoupled from iOS completely,
updates aren't pushed out through the App Store either.

~~~
dbbk
I don't think they are really decoupled from iOS. Updates are still delivered
through iOS updates. I think it's in the App Store because when people remove
it from their homescreen, the logical place they're going to search for it to
bring it back would be searching in the App Store. But it's not an actual app
delivered by the App Store, if that makes sense.

~~~
josephxanderson
The only reason I say this is because it appears it does actually have to
download back onto your device. So I'm not totally sure.

------
putinontheritz
Their podcast app has been garbage for quite some time. I dumped it for
Overcast and I’ve not looked back. My podcasts instantly start, sound good and
are all available. Do you your self a favor and try it.

------
banku_brougham
I think everyone on HN knows this already. I was using Casts for a while, even
paid something for it. However it was Ok but infuriating, if that makes sense.

So i downloaded the Apple podcast app again, not wanting to pay and assuming
they are all equally horrible. Not true!

Where most software tries to make you addicted to the product, the Apple
Podcasts app nobly repels your best efforts to engage. And they are right —
walking to the coffee shop and listening to birds chirping and the sounds of
the day beginning is a pmeasure no app can provide.

------
peapicker
Overcast is by far the best podcast app in tpgone, I got fed up with Apple's
spp years ago.

~~~
meitham
I'm a heavy podcast listener and have been happily using iCatcher for three
years. With so many customisable options it feels like it's targeted to
developers.

------
brudgers
All podcast apps are terrible. Some are more terrible than others.

All a podcast app needs are the capabilities to find, list, and play mp3
files. That's it. Everything else is just trouble waiting to happen. And the
finding can be just RSS feeds.

------
Spooky23
I think they finally, after 3 years, fixed the bug where every podcast you
streamed would start remaining in the undeletable “Documents and Data” of the
app. The old solution was backup/restore of the device!

